
Show HN: Mobile app testing for location based services - ysriram
Gigwalk is now offering mobile app beta testing services(through its crowdsourcing network). If your team is looking to beta test a location based feature or wants to test end to end mobile commerce use cases with complex scenarios, Gigwalk can help execute those. Signup here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.gigwalk.com&#x2F;signup" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.gigwalk.com&#x2F;signup</a>
======
mtmail
The page doesn't mention mobile app testing.

"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
ysriram
Blog post: [https://medium.com/@Gigwalk/beta-testing-location-based-
serv...](https://medium.com/@Gigwalk/beta-testing-location-based-
services-c4aec5232558)

